# Bugs Porn again:D



## orionmystery (May 2, 2011)

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6. Honey, did you leave something on my back?





More bugs porn here Bugs Porn | Up Close with Nature


----------



## ChrisA (May 3, 2011)

Nice set.  Great lighting on the beetles.


----------



## orionmystery (May 3, 2011)

ChrisA said:


> Nice set.  Great lighting on the beetles.


 
Thank you ChrisA.


----------



## ChrisA (May 3, 2011)

Kurt

What flashgun / flash setup do you use with the MPE ?  Have you any info on your websites ?


----------



## kassad (May 3, 2011)

Rule 34 strikes again.


----------



## Marc-Etienne (May 3, 2011)

Awesome, nothing to say than I better work on my macro to achieve something like that!


----------



## orionmystery (May 7, 2011)

ChrisA said:


> Kurt
> 
> What flashgun / flash setup do you use with the MPE ?  Have you any info on your websites ?


 


kassad said:


> Rule 34 strikes again.


 


Marc-Etienne said:


> Awesome, nothing to say than I better work on my macro to achieve something like that!


 
Thanks, Marc, kassad. 

Chris, MT-24EX with DIY Diffuser like this: MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature

But a single 270EX on an FMMB bracket will work just as good. I"m going to test that soon: More Macro Rigs | Up Close with Nature


----------



## ChrisA (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info Kurt.  Looks interesting, I have the MT-24ex - currently just diffused with stofens. 

And what is rule 34 ???


----------



## kassad (May 8, 2011)

Urban Dictionary: rules of the internet


----------



## ChrisA (May 9, 2011)

I am informed!


----------



## Dusica (May 9, 2011)

Great job!


----------

